# Drive belt tensioner - is this normal?



## lordoftheflies (Mar 20, 2019)

Just replaced the drive and auger belts on my 2006 troybilt 24" Tecumseh. I started it up without the covering and the drive belt tensioner seems to be moving a lot. Is this normal or do I need a new tensioner spring perhaps? I tightened the one bolt on the tensioner slightly (wouldn't really go further without a crazy amount of effort) but I don't think it should be bouncing that much. I also need to loosen the idler pulley for the auger belt. The new belt is quite tight and I can see the impeller moving slightly after releasing the handle. I also saw the auger belt vibrating a bit crazy after releasing the handle. I had tightened it previously.

Here's a video of the drive tensioner bouncing. 

https://photos.app.goo.gl/5zd7hXQNBHW6LtTu7


----------



## Fat City (Feb 11, 2017)

Many old machines had ' belt fingers ' to help hold slack belt into place . Yours doesn't look too bad considering the Auger Pulley is sheet metal, and could be bent .


----------



## lordoftheflies (Mar 20, 2019)

Fat City said:


> Many old machines had ' belt fingers ' to help hold slack belt into place . Yours doesn't look too bad considering the Auger Pulley is sheet metal, and could be bent .


More importantly what about the drive belt tensioner? I think I need a new spring. I will definitely loosen up the cable on the auger side.


----------



## SimplicitySolid22 (Nov 18, 2018)

Is the the nut loose on the arm of the drive belt tensioner.....not the tensioner pulley it self but above it where the arm is mounted to engine??? 

Just by looking at video....Maybe??? If not Spring is your next bet.


----------



## SimplicitySolid22 (Nov 18, 2018)

Also did you buy correct belt size(aftermarket?)??? Maybe a little large??


----------



## lordoftheflies (Mar 20, 2019)

SimplicitySolid22 said:


> Is the the nut loose on the arm of the drive belt tensioner.....not the tensioner pulley it self but above it where the arm is mounted to engine???
> 
> Just by looking at video....Maybe??? If not Spring is your next bet.


I will check that bolt..........But I didn't touch it.....



SimplicitySolid22 said:


> Also did you buy correct belt size(aftermarket?)??? Maybe a little large??


Yes, I bought the correct belt. It barely fit on there with me pushing the tensioner pulley out of the way.......Which makes we wonder if that spring really is bad or not because man it was tough to put it on. The size was perfect - not too long, not too short.


----------



## lordoftheflies (Mar 20, 2019)

The bolt was tight holding the pulley to the engine. I released the tension on the spring arm and it felt really weak. I'm pretty sure it's the spring and it doesn't look too hot either. Here's a pic.


----------



## lordoftheflies (Mar 20, 2019)

Compare my video to this video I found of Donyboy73 working on an almost identical machine to mine. The part numbers he listed in the video are the part numbers that apply to my machine as well. 

His drive belt tensioner is not moving *at all*.

https://youtu.be/13blAuOlW0Q?t=446


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

I'd definitely take off the tensioner, clean & lubricate the pivot area and check whether the spring needs replacing...


----------



## SimplicitySolid22 (Nov 18, 2018)

I am with you.....Spring!!!


Have you tried tightening the existing spring!!!


I know when some have had theirs break(curl on end of spring) breaks off so it is just like a straight rod before curled spring they take a propane torch to that now straight rod part of spring at end where the curl broke off and curl it around a pair of needle nose or pliers to a similar hook shape of spring before it broke. So then the tension of spring is a bit tighter due to smaller size. I hope that makes sense. Just a thought. Anyone??? You would have to clip off the curl one end of spring and try it or just order a new one.


----------



## lordoftheflies (Mar 20, 2019)

I bought a new spring for $3.09 that cost be $4.10 to ship it or something ridiculous like that.  SHould arrive tomorrow. I took it apart, inspected the pulley/bearing, cleaned everything up and nothing seemed out of place......except maybe the spring looking a bit old. Hoping this will fix it.

Is the spring supposed to go over the space piece there? Maybe that's the problem. Putting tension on the spring when installed seems way too easy. That said, it was difficult to put the belt on as I had to push the tensioner pulley quite hard.


----------



## lordoftheflies (Mar 20, 2019)

Installed the new spring....and same thing. So it is not the spring. I feel like with the tensioner pulley bouncing all over the place it's going to put extra stress on the drive belt. Then again. I wish I had taken the cover off and looked at how the old belt behaved before installing the new one. 

Anyone have a similar machine that can see if their tensioner bounces around as much as mine?


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Maybe the tensioner is positioned incorrectly? There should be a fair amount of tension on the drive belt...


----------



## lordoftheflies (Mar 20, 2019)

tabora said:


> Maybe the tensioner is positioned incorrectly? There should be a fair amount of tension on the drive belt...


There's pretty much only one way and direction it can go in order for the belt and pulley to line up. Plus when I changed the belt I didn't even take off the pulley. So I highly doubt that is it. 

I'm guessing now maybe there's too much tension because of the new belt? What's confusing is MTD/TroyBilt told me that correct belt is 34.4" and 3/8" top width compared to what was on the machine - 33" and 1/4" top width.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

lordoftheflies said:


> There's pretty much only one way and direction it can go in order for the belt and pulley to line up. Plus when I changed the belt I didn't even take off the pulley. So I highly doubt that is it.
> 
> I'm guessing now maybe there's too much tension because of the new belt? What's confusing is MTD/TroyBilt told me that correct belt is 34.4" and 3/8" top width compared to what was on the machine - 33" and 1/4" top width.


 Well, THAT'S some important information... You have not provided your actual model number; is it this one? Troy-Bilt 5024 (31AS6BN2766) - Troy-Bilt Storm 24" Snow Thrower (2006) It calls for a Troy-Bilt 954-0367 BELT 3/8 X 34.4'' But yours may be different?


----------



## SimplicitySolid22 (Nov 18, 2018)

Haaaaaaaaaaaaa......tabora called it........How about the engine number as well.....What type of tecumseh??? 5.5hp???? LH195SP????(HSSK55)


----------



## lordoftheflies (Mar 20, 2019)

tabora said:


> Well, THAT'S some important information... You have not provided your actual model number; is it this one? Troy-Bilt 5024 (31AS6BN2766) - Troy-Bilt Storm 24" Snow Thrower (2006) It calls for a Troy-Bilt 954-0367 BELT 3/8 X 34.4'' But yours may be different?


31as6bn2711

Don't go by what's on the website......because it's wrong. I bought this unit brand new and the belt that was in it was 754-04088 and it's 33" x 1/4". If you look up 754-04088 on the mtd website and click on "Fits models" it shows a completely different model.....

This belt fits perfectly inside of the pulley. if it was any wider it would not fit. I've called support, chatted, and checked their websites. On the phone one rep said "If you have a 1/4" belt then get a 1/4" replacement".



SimplicitySolid22 said:


> Haaaaaaaaaaaaa......tabora called it........How about the engine number as well.....What type of tecumseh??? 5.5hp???? LH195SP????(HSSK55)


Tecumseh 5.5hp. 

Look at the comparison video. Same engine, same belt, same tensioner setup.....and his doesn't move at all.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Well, looking at your video, it looks like your drive belt is too narrow for the pulley. It should not bottom in the v-groove. I would try the belt specified on all the sites I checked: 3/8 X 34.4''


----------



## SimplicitySolid22 (Nov 18, 2018)

*954-0367? So no on 3/8 X 34.4???*

*I typed this before tabora's posted so when I saved it I had not seen his post...disregard...*

*oh maybe it did not post......awww forget it...you get it. Agree with tabora....
*


----------



## lordoftheflies (Mar 20, 2019)

tabora said:


> Well, looking at your video, it looks like your drive belt is too narrow for the pulley. It should not bottom in the v-groove. I would try the belt specified on all the sites I checked: 3/8 X 34.4''


Please explain why 754-04088 is on my machine......when purchased new..........and also on the other video I posted as well. Same machine basically, same engine, same belt.


----------



## lordoftheflies (Mar 20, 2019)

Also please explain why the MANUAL for my model number (and serial number too) based on the troybilt.com site shows 754-04088 as the drive belt. 

Here's the link to the manual. 

http://manuals.mtdproducts.com/manuals/769-01278d.pdf


----------



## lordoftheflies (Mar 20, 2019)

The belt in the video in post #8 is exactly the same as mine. Looks exactly the same, and is "bottoming" out in the pulley just like mine.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

lordoftheflies said:


> Please explain why 754-04088 is on my machine......when purchased new..........and also on the other video I posted as well. Same machine basically, same engine, same belt.


Who could POSSIBLY explain that? Again, others seem to be using the wider/longer belt. Maybe it will fix your problem. The spring was the only other likely candidate and you've addressed that, I believe.


----------



## lordoftheflies (Mar 20, 2019)

tabora said:


> Who could POSSIBLY explain that? Again, others seem to be using the wider/longer belt. Maybe it will fix your problem. The spring was the only other likely candidate and you've addressed that, I believe.


If you would care to look at the belt in post #8's video, you'll see it's the exact same belt on basically the exact same machine with the exact same part number for the belt. 

You seem to be ignoring the fact that the manual even says 754-04088 (1/4" x 33" belt).

If the 1/4" belt was not supposed to be on that machine, WHY IS IT LISTED AS THE PART NUMBER IN THE MANUAL EH??? 

Others using a wider belt? Says who? Nobody has said they have a similar machine and uses a 3/8" belt in this thread. 

And yes, I've ruled out the spring as I've installed a new one.


----------



## lordoftheflies (Mar 20, 2019)

You also seem to be ignoring the fact that Troybilt's customer service rep TOLD ME OVER THE PHONE to use a 1/4" belt if I had a 1/4" belt on the machine. 

I asked them if they had updated something to recommend a 3/8" belt and the rep said there were no notes about that. They couldn't explain the discrepancy between their manual and their website.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

lordoftheflies said:


> You also seem to be ignoring the fact that Troybilt's customer service rep TOLD ME OVER THE PHONE to use a 1/4" belt if I had a 1/4" belt on the machine.
> 
> I asked them if they had updated something to recommend a 3/8" belt and the rep said there were no notes about that. They couldn't explain the discrepancy between their manual and their website.


 I'm ignoring anything MTD's customer service says, particularly since they did not answer your or my questions satisfactorily. 

The TroyBilt site shows the 754-04088 to be 1/2" and 1/4" wide ON THE SAME PAGE! It also says the length is 30 in - 34.99 in???

The local service shop says to use the 3/8" belt, which is the one shown for your model number on the half-dozen sites I looked at. If you're HAPPY with the 1/4" belt, keep using it and if it doesn't fail you're not out any additional $, anyway.


----------



## lordoftheflies (Mar 20, 2019)

What are your thoughts on the video in post #8 eh?


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

lordoftheflies said:


> What are your thoughts on the video in post #8 eh?


Well, look at the position of the tensioner at 2:20. Does yours assume that position with no belt present? If not, yours is not positioned or tensioned properly as per my comment in post 13.


----------



## lordoftheflies (Mar 20, 2019)

tabora said:


> lordoftheflies said:
> 
> 
> > What are your thoughts on the video in post #8 eh?
> ...


That's exactly how mine looks with no tension. It only goes together one way.


----------

